# Glue bot hack!



## Wolfieswoodshop (20 Aug 2021)

*any one else do this?….. it’s good!*


----------



## Yojevol (21 Aug 2021)

Here's my current hack.
What really annoys me is the time it takes for the glue to flow into the nozzle when the bottle is half used. I've tried storing the bottle standing upside down but that needs some sort of support stand to be reliable. So a few days ago I transferred the remaining contents to a mayo bottle which is designed to deal with just this problem. I've used it extensively over the last few days and the only problem seems to be that the initial flow comes out as a bit of a blob but once the sphincter is open flow can be controlled quite well.
Brian

PS is that a purpose designed glue bottle?


----------



## Rorschach (21 Aug 2021)

I really like the Titebond nozzle, in fact I bought a bottle of titebond specifically for the bottle and once used I washed and refilled it with 502.
I made a little stand that holds it upside down, works very well.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (21 Aug 2021)

That's the only real drawback to 502 and D4 - the nozzle is garbage.


----------



## Rorschach (21 Aug 2021)

Phil Pascoe said:


> That's the only real drawback to 502 and D4 - the nozzle is garbage.



They are, I only use them when squirting out some glue into a cup or something to apply with a brush, for direct application they are rubbish.


----------

